# opinon on vermeer 222



## intheelements (Feb 7, 2005)

I have a line on a used 1998 vermeer 222 stump grinder. This machine was used by a tree company and it has 1,200 hrs. It has been worked but the engine and components are suppose to be in good shape. I'm going to take a look at it in a couple of days and need to know if there is anything special I should pay attention to. The price of the machine is $5,000 The paint is showing signs of ware according to the owner, but no rust he says. Any information or opinions would be appreciated


----------



## SilentElk (Feb 8, 2005)

My opinion is to aviod the vermeer smaller stump grinders. Having been stuck using a vermeer 252, i think thats the right model- a 25 hp and self propelled, they work and that's about all I can say for it. If you got quite a bit more time than money then get it but I would much rather have a Carlton or such. A lot faster. i mean like 3+ times faster and price maybe touch higher than a vermeer but well worth it.


----------



## P_woozel (Feb 8, 2005)

Save your money, that stumper is a slow machine brand new. Cutter wheel bearing could be worn, what was the tooth interval? Its a belt driven rig, kind of lame. Keep your peepers open for something better.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 8, 2005)

1,200 hour's is way too many for me ,i bet the machine is clapped out ,save your money and buy a decent machine ,if i were you i'd look around for a second hand deisel model


----------



## tnttreeman (Feb 8, 2005)

The local rental places always have the Vermeer 252, except for one that had the Rayco Super Jr. The Rayco machine always seemed so much faster to me than the Vermeer. And I think they're usually about the same money.


----------

